# Comment sauvegarder un fichier ipa directement de l'iPhone/iPad vers le Mac ?



## Filou53 (21 Août 2020)

Bonjour.
J'aimerais pouvoirsauvegarder le fichier ipa de certaines applications
directement de mon iPhone/iPad sans transiter par l'Appstore
(par exemple pour des applications qui ne seraient plus commercialisées)
J'ai essayé avec iMazing (version complète) mais sans succès.
J'ai cherché sur le Web...
Jusqu'ici aucune solution.
Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

J'insiste sur le fait que c'est l'application que je veux sauvegarder (et pas seulement les données)
et que je souhaite le faire sans passer par l'Appstore.

Merci :


----------



## maxou56 (21 Août 2020)

Bonsoir,
Avant avec iTunes (jusqu'a la 12.6.3) on pouvait télécharger et sauvegarder les app (iOS)
Maintenant ??


----------



## Filou53 (21 Août 2020)

Effectivement, merci.
J'ai d'alleurs gardé sous le coude mon répertoire 'Mobile Applications' avec tous les ipa's de l'époque.

Mais jusqu'ici, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution de remplacement :-(


----------



## sinbad21 (21 Août 2020)

De deux choses l’une, ou ton application a été achetée sur l’App Store et dans ce cas, même si elle n’est plus commercialisée, tu y as accès dans la rubrique « Mes achats ». Ou l’application a été installée depuis in fichier .ipa, et dans ce cas tu devrais toujours avoir le fichier .ipa.


----------



## bdlapierre (21 Août 2020)

Filou53 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> J'aimerais pouvoirsauvegarder le fichier ipa de certaines applications
> directement de mon iPhone/iPad sans transiter par l'Appstore
> (par exemple pour des applications qui ne seraient plus commercialisées)
> ...











						Manage and Download Apps (.ipa) without iTunes
					






					imazing.com


----------



## Filou53 (21 Août 2020)

Merci à toi.
En fait j'ai eu le cas il y a quelques mois avec une appellation venant du Store (comme toutes celles que j'utilise - j'ai pas de Jailbreak ou quoi que ce soit du genre).
Je n'ai jamais réussi à la récupérer...
J'ai pu m'en passer puisque je ne me rappelle même plus de son nom (avec l'âge hein ...)

En fait, je voudrais me prémunir de ce sale coup à l'avenir et donc pouvoir sauver les applis auxquelles je tiens particulièrement.
Je ne connaissaispas ce truc avec "Mes achats" pour les applications ios disparues.
Et je crois que cela fonctionne de la même manière sur le Mac Appstore en plus ...


----------



## bdlapierre (21 Août 2020)

Filou53 a dit:


> Merci à toi.
> En fait j'ai eu le cas il y a quelques mois avec une appellation venant du Store (comme toutes celles que j'utilise - j'ai pas de Jailbreak ou quoi que ce soit du genre).
> Je n'ai jamais réussi à la récupérer...
> J'ai pu m'en passer puisque je ne me rappelle même plus de son nom (avec l'âge hein ...)
> ...


je n'ai pas lu l'article en entier mais imazing permet de sauvegarder les fichiers .ipa.


----------



## Filou53 (21 Août 2020)

bdlapierre a dit:


> Manage and Download Apps (.ipa) without iTunes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci aussi.
Cela j'avais vu mais en fait il va sur le Store récupérer les applis,
et moi j'aurais souhaité les recopier directement de mon iTruc vers le Mac


----------



## bdlapierre (21 Août 2020)

Filou53 a dit:


> Merci aussi.
> Cela j'avais vu mais en fait il va sur le Store récupérer les applis,
> et moi j'aurais souhaité les recopier directement de mon iTruc vers le Mac


Non, récupérer les apps sur le store est une fonction d'imazing.
Sauvegarder les apps en est une autre, il ne faut pas tout mélanger ;-)

Idevice branché, imazing, idevice, apps, click droit sur l"app, extraction de l"app sur le Mac, je viens de le tester.
Apparemment il sauvegarde maintenant avec un format .imazingapp et plus .ipa,
mais je suppose que la ré-installation par imazing sur l'iPhone / iPad sera possible.

Si tu veux en avoir le coeur net par rapport au format .ipa ou imazing,  ils ont un formulaire de contact support sur le site.

Je viens d'essayer de reinstaller l'app copiée sur mac au format .imazing après l"avoir supprimée sur l"iPhone, imazing la télécharge à nouveau de l'AppStore... :-(







Il faut faire dans imazing, sur son itruc, clic droit,  gérer les apps.
Ensuite dans bibliothèque (cf. capture d"écran) télécharger l"app.
Click droit, exporter en .ipa sur son mac.


----------



## Filou53 (24 Août 2020)

@bdlapierre 
Merci pour ta réponse. Sorry pour le délai mais j'ai eu un w-e chargé...



bdlapierre a dit:


> Non, récupérer les apps sur le store est une fonction d'imazing.
> Sauvegarder les apps en est une autre, il ne faut pas tout mélanger ;-)


Excuse-moi, je ne comprends pas bien ce que tu veux dire ...



bdlapierre a dit:


> Idevice branché, imazing, idevice, apps, click droit sur l"app, extraction de l"app sur le Mac, je viens de le tester.
> Apparemment il sauvegarde maintenant avec un format .imazingapp et plus .ipa,
> mais je suppose que la ré-installation par imazing sur l'iPhone / iPad sera possible.


tu es dans l'ongelt 'Appareil' ou dans 'Bibliothèque'. ?
Dans 'Bibliothèque' je suppose et tu veux dire 'télécharger sur la bibliothèque' ?
J'ai du louper qq chose car moi j'ai un ipa et pas un .imazingapp



bdlapierre a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer de reinstaller l'app copiée sur mac au format .imazing après l"avoir supprimée sur l"iPhone, imazing la télécharge à nouveau de l'AppStore... :-(



C'est aussi ce que j'avais eu comme résultat ...



bdlapierre a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 187823
> 
> 
> Il faut faire dans imazing, sur son itruc, clic droit,  gérer les apps.
> ...


La possibilité 'Exporter en ipa' n'apparaît QUE pour les applications déjà présentes dans la bibliothèque (il y a une icône de poubelle à droite comme dans ton exemple avec 1Password ci-dessus.
Et cela permet juste de copier l'ipa de la bibliothèque vers in autre répertoire.
En tout cas, moi, je ne suis pas arrivé à faire autre chose...


----------



## bdlapierre (24 Août 2020)

Filou53 a dit:


> @bdlapierre
> La possibilité 'Exporter en ipa' n'apparaît QUE pour les applications déjà présentes dans la bibliothèque (il y a une icône de poubelle à droite comme dans ton exemple avec 1Password ci-dessus.
> Et cela permet juste de copier l'ipa de la bibliothèque vers in autre répertoire.
> En tout cas, moi, je ne suis pas arrivé à faire autre chose...



OUi, tu as raison.
Je viens de faire le test sur une application absente du store français, achetée sur le store US, l'intéressant Artset 4.

La sauvegarde de l'ipa n'est pas proposée car cet app n'apparait pas dans bibliothèque. (liée à l"App Store).

Par contre en faisant clic droit extraction de l'app tu peux la sauvegarder sur Mac au format imazing.
Ce qui semble être une alternative au format ipa pour la réinstaller à l'avenir, par imazing.
(Avec avertissement que cel ne fonctionnera pas pour toutes les données).

Je viens de le faire, il faut faire copie sur l'appareil.
après avoir supprimé l'app, ma capture n'est pas à jour).


----------



## Filou53 (24 Août 2020)

bdlapierre a dit:


> Par contre en faisant clic droit extraction de l'app tu peux la sauvegarder sur Mac au format imazing.


Escuse moi mais je ne vois toujours pas où tu fais ce fameux clic-droit droit.
J'ai beau essayer à différents endroits, je n'obtiens jamais un .imazingapp


----------



## bdlapierre (24 Août 2020)

Filou53 a dit:


> Escuse moi mais je ne vois toujours pas où tu fais ce fameux clic-droit droit.
> J'ai beau essayer à différents endroits, je n'obtiens jamais un .imazingapp



Regarde ma capture précédent, il faut avoir cliqué sur iTRuc /apps,  clic droit sur l'app voulue ou copie sur Mac du fichier .imazingapp.
suppression de l'app sur l'iappareil.
Sens inverse copie sur l'appareil du fichier fichier .imazingapp.


----------



## Filou53 (25 Août 2020)

bdlapierre a dit:


> Regarde ma capture précédent, il faut avoir cliqué sur iTRuc /apps,  clic droit sur l'app voulue ou copie sur Mac du fichier .imazingapp.



j'avais pas bien regardé la capture ! Sorry.
Toi tu étais dans 'Apps' dans la colonne de gauche, sous l'iAppareil...
Moi, j'étais dans 'Gérer les apps' à droite après avoir cliqué sur l'iAppareil.
Pfffff... les menus de iMazing, c'est un peu confus... ou trop riche.

J'ai donc aussi fait le test: clic droit sur l'app et puis copie sur Mac.
Je crée bien le fichier .imazingapp
(mais déjà là, il me dit :
'Extraction d'application - iMazing extraira maintenant les DONNEES de l'application' donc, pas l'application elle même).
J'ai ensuite supprimé l'appli sur l'iPhone, j'ai coupé le wifi et ethernet et bien entendu quand j'ai vu réinstaller au départ du Mac 
(après avoir dû 'désactiver Localiser mon iphone' !) 
il n'y est pas arrivé: il m'a réclamé l'installation de l'application (via le store)...
Donc imazingapp ne contient pas l'application proprement dite.


----------



## bdlapierre (25 Août 2020)

Filou53 a dit:


> (mais déjà là, il me dit :
> 'Extraction d'application - iMazing extraira maintenant les DONNEES de l'application' donc, pas l'application elle même).
> J'ai ensuite supprimé l'appli sur l'iPhone, j'ai coupé le wifi et ethernet et bien entendu quand j'ai vu réinstaller au départ du Mac
> (après avoir dû 'désactiver Localiser mon iphone' !)
> ...



Les données de l'application" ça resemble à une traduction approximative.

Apparement imazing contacte l'AppStore (je viens de faire le test avec mon app US) , peut-être pour validation.
Donc pas de solution à ton problème.


----------



## Filou53 (25 Août 2020)

Merci à toi d'avoir approfondi le sujet.


----------



## sinbad21 (25 Août 2020)

Essaie avec iFunBox, selon la version de ton iPhone/iPad/iOS ça pourrait marcher, ou non. Tu affiches les applications, clic droit sur l'icône de l'application>Sauvegarde sur .ipa package>Sans données Personnelles.

Chez moi ça ne marche pas, erreur e800066.


----------



## Filou53 (25 Août 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Essaie avec iFunBox, selon la version de ton iPhone/iPad/iOS ça pourrait marcher, ou non.


Merci pour la suggestion.
J'ai ressorti ma vieille version 1.8 d'iFunbox (le dernière existante)
mais cela ne fonctionne plus: "Connection failed".
Il affiche bien les applis mais je ne sais pas aller plus loin :-(


----------



## sinbad21 (25 Août 2020)

Filou53 a dit:


> Merci pour la suggestion.
> J'ai ressorti ma vieille version 1.8 d'iFunbox (le dernière existante)
> mais cela ne fonctionne plus: "Connection failed".
> Il affiche bien les applis mais je ne sais pas aller plus loin :-(


1.8 est bien la dernière version de cette application, malheureusement plus mise à jour depuis quelques années. Mais "connection failed" c'est bizarre, je n'ai pas ça. Il faut bien entendu brancher l'iPhone avec un câble usb.

edit : ou alors c'est parce que l'iPhone n'est pas jailbreaké.


----------



## Filou53 (25 Août 2020)

Oui, c'est bien ce que j'ai fait...
iFunBox voit bien les applis mais c'est quand je fais un clic droit sur une que j'obtiens le msg.

Et effectivement, mon iPhone n'est pas jailbreaké...


----------



## sinbad21 (25 Août 2020)

Filou53 a dit:


> Oui, c'est bien ce que j'ai fait...
> iFunBox voit bien les applis mais c'est quand je fais un clic droit sur une que j'obtiens le msg.
> 
> Et effectivement, mon iPhone n'est pas jailbreaké...





Filou53 a dit:


> Oui, c'est bien ce que j'ai fait...
> iFunBox voit bien les applis mais c'est quand je fais un clic droit sur une que j'obtiens le msg.
> 
> Et effectivement, mon iPhone n'est pas jailbreaké...


J'ai bien peur qu'il n'y ait aucun moyen. Apple a complètement verrouillé le truc, on ne peut restaurer une application que si elle existe sur l'App Store, et c'est forcément la dernière version.


----------



## bdlapierre (25 Août 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> J'ai bien peur qu'il n'y ait aucun moyen. Apple a complètement verrouillé le truc, on ne peut restaurer une application que si elle existe sur l'App Store, et c'est forcément la dernière version.



Oui, c'est verrouillé par apple.


----------



## Filou53 (26 Août 2020)

Merci à tous...
Je vais me rabattre sur la bibliothèque iMazing.
C'est pas exactement ce que je voulais mais ce sera déjà cela


----------



## sinbad21 (30 Août 2020)

Je reviens sur le sujet et pour ceux que ça intéresse, je donne la procédure pour un iPhone/iPad jailbreaké.


dans Filza (l'équivalent du finder sur iOS), se positionner sur /private/var/containers/Bundle/Application
Une liste de dossiers dont le nom est constitué de valeurs hexadécimales séparées par des tirets s'affiche, Filza indique à quelle application se rapporte chaque dossier.
Copiez le dossier de l'application à extraire dans votre espace Utilisateur, par exemple dans Downloads.
Renommer le dossier issu de la copie en *Payload*
Compresser Payload avec la fonction « créer ZIP » de Filza.
Renommer Payload.zip en <le nom de l’application>.ipa
Ouvrir dans Filza ce fichier .ipa, la section Informations de la fenêtre qui s'ouvre ne doit pas être vide, si la procédure a été effectuée correctement. On peut alors réinstaller l'application quand on veut.


----------



## Filou53 (30 Août 2020)

Bon à savoir si un jour je jailbreake ...
Merci


----------

